# Since I'm new here...introducing my babies



## Stolly (Feb 12, 2012)

Please excuse the lack of picture quality, they are cell phone photos. 

First up is Smeagol....he is an older rat, not sure of exact age. He is a party rat....curious, always exploring and looking for treats!

























Next is Frodo, he is about 4 months old. He loves to cuddle and eat treats.









The babies Merry and Pippen, they will be 5 weeks in 2 days. They are fast curious playful little boys.








Cuddling Frodo on the little house.








Peeking out.









This is our foster guy Sam....not sure on exact age. If he integrates well with Smeagol he will be a foster to adopt. We believe he is blind.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome all. Very cute ratters. What is the blue litter in with Frodo?


----------



## Stolly (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks!

The blue stuff with him is Carefresh ProEarth Color Crinkles, Crinkle paper bedding.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute! I like the wooden house.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

They are so cute! My Dakota is a rex rat. You couldn't really tell now, but when she was born it was very curly and patchy. She mostly out grew that, though she does have curly whiskers and some curly spots in her coat. I want a hairless rat next. I think they are so cute because they have no fur and I just want to keep them warm! lol


----------



## KrazyLady (Feb 29, 2012)

aw.....those are adorable.


----------



## ChelseaMorning (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Smeagol has to be the best name for a rex, ever.


----------



## Stolly (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I thought those wooden houses were cute too! Unfortunatly they were using it as a potty house and I couldn't get the smell out so it is no more.

Right away when I seen him I knew Smeagol should be his name!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

LOTR... their names just made my day 

I love the hairless rats, but I don't think I could ever keep up with their skin and eyes so I'll stick with the furry variety.

Seriously they are too cute ♥


----------

